# Flowerhorn female spawning



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello all!

I have this flowerhorn female now and yesterday she started spawning. Okay, I didn't expect it this soon so the poor thing was laying down her eggs on the gravel... 

Anyway, I thought her colors were interesting so I've posted before and after pics:

before spawning:










after spawning:










Hard to tell from the crappy pics but her fins have changed from red to a dark magenta...


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that was quick!
She looks gorgeous in both the pics, but I think I still prefer the vibrant red in the non-breeding dress pic. 

BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW  She is gorgeous! I think my FH is a male, to bad we don't live a little closer :wink: She is truly beautiful. I agree with BV I like the first pic best. But like you said we can't see the real colors in the second pic. What did you say you feed? Nice work :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

So far the only thing she will eat are NLS pellets, raw shrimp, and Marine Supreme flakes - when they sink that is. She won't touch floating food at all....

I think her spawning colors are dramatic but I prefer her non-spawning colors too!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dont worry, the non-spawning color will come back. not a bad looking female though! a little more red running down the body and pearls would make her awesome! but thats just my personal taste.

have you thought of breeding her? breeding her with a texas would get some nice pearling on her (sorry purists, but its true)


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm.....and I just happen to have a male texas too..... :dancing:

Although she will have to put on some size as she is fairly small compared to my texas!! Would I have to use a divider for the two? My male is a fairly docile guy except at feeding time of course!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I would love to see those fry! How cool is that. It won't take that female FH long to grow out. Keep us posted.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> Hmmm.....and I just happen to have a male texas too..... :dancing:
> 
> Although she will have to put on some size as she is fairly small compared to my texas!! Would I have to use a divider for the two? My male is a fairly docile guy except at feeding time of course!


it is always a good idea to use a divider to introduce them together, how big is she and how big is your texas, *** seen a 4" female breed with an 8" male flowerhorn before, i dont imagine a texas would be much difference, the male needs to be larger cuz the female will kill him in the pairing process if he isnt strong enough, and a breeding female can be very aggressive, quite often more then males, especially towards there potential partner.

you probably wont get any Master pieces out of the mix, neither have a really big nuchal hump, but i think the mix may be nice, and who knows, often genetics can skip a generation, so maybe your female has a large kok gene in her to pass off to her fry, never know till you try, but because you would be breeding with a hybrid, be prepared to cull all deformities, as there are usually lots.

im actually in the process of breeding my flowerhorn with a female parrot, make some nice fry, kamfa and Bonsai, but i have a tank of large fish to eat deformed babies. ill post a thread in the photography section.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like gage has got quite the project for you! :fish: 


gage said:


> maybe your female has a large kok gene in her to pass off to her fry


Wish my parents had that...:? (woops, did I just say that out loud? ) :lol: 
I'd be interested in seeing how it all pans out if you decide to go that route, heylady. :thumb:

BV


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> > maybe your female has a large kok gene in her to pass off to her fry
> 
> 
> Wish my parents had that...Perplexed (woops, did I just say that out loud? Surprised) Laugh Out Loud


lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol:, but just for the record, its pronounced coke.



> Looks like gage has got quite the project for you! :fish:


sorry... LOL


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

LMAO you guys are too funny!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think my texas is gonna be rather busy over here!! What with the BP and now the flowerhorn....sure hope he accepts pellets as pay :wink: Maybe I should change his name to Deuce!

But really the FH is only like 1/3 his size and yes I would use a divider to introduce them (wouldn't do it any other way really) but then I should take it out once they get used to each other? She would be able to stand up to him alright? He's mellow for a texas but still...

No problem on culls either...that's what the oscar is for!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

1/3 of the size can still work, i would try and introduce them with the divider and see what happens, let her on the other side when he lets up on aggression, cause if hes anything like a flowerhorn, nothing is aloud on the other side unless they figure out they can breed with it, at 1/3 the size i have seen it work, not always, but is still very possible, i say go for it, just dont let her on the other side unless they show evidence of being paired.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

gage said:


> just for the record, its pronounced coke.


Yeah, but I just couldn't resist... 8)

Okay, I'll stop hijacking now...
BV :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok I just have to ask.....What do you mean with the name Big Vine? Since we are on the subject of big kok's. :lol: 8) Sorry heylady I had to ask.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lil mama said:


> Ok I just have to ask.....What do you mean with the name Big Vine? Since we are on the subject of big kok's. :lol: 8) Sorry heylady I had to ask.


:lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

No answer BV? lol :lol:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Use your imagination! :lol: 
(it's actually from an old nickname given by some former co-workers; partly based on my last name)

BV :dancing:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure BV sure :lol:


----------

